# ChatGPT



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

If you haven't played around with it yet check out OpenAI's GPT-3.5 chatbot.








ChatGPT: Optimizing Language Models for Dialogue


We’ve trained a model called ChatGPT which interacts in a conversational way. The dialogue format makes it possible for ChatGPT to answer followup questions, admit its mistakes, challenge incorrect premises, and reject inappropriate requests. ChatGPT is a sibling model to InstructGPT, which is...




openai.com





It is able to converse on just about anything you can think of. I ask it questions ranging from tensor diffusion to existential nihilism and the damn thing provided convincing responses. 

I asked it to "write a rap song about my MK2 TTS"... Two seconds later I got this:

Verse 1:
_"I'm rolling in my MK2 TTS, it's a sight to see
I've modified it to the max, it's all about me
I've got a new exhaust and some aggressive wheels
I'm tearing up the streets, I'm making it real_

Chorus:
_My MK2 TTS, it's a beast on the road
My MK2 TTS, I'm never getting old
I've got a new body kit and some low profile tires
My MK2 TTS, it's taking me higher_

Verse 2:
_I've got a custom interior, with suede and leather seats
I've got a sound system that can't be beat
I've got a new suspension and some coilovers too
I'm handling every curve, I'm feeling brand new_

Chorus:
_My MK2 TTS, it's a beast on the road
My MK2 TTS, I'm never getting old
I've got a new body kit and some low profile tires
My MK2 TTS, it's taking me higher_

Bridge:
_I love the feeling of the engine roaring loud
As I shift gears and take on the crowd
I'm unstoppable, I'm untouchable
In my modified MK2 TTS, unstoppable_

Chorus:
_My MK2 TTS, it's a beast on the road
My MK2 TTS, I'm never getting old
I've got a new body kit and some low profile tires
My MK2 TTS, it's taking me higher_


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Quite remarkable. Being of a more basic character  I asked it for a limerick:

_There once was an Audi TT 
Whose sleek and sporty design you could see 
With its turbocharged engine 
It was quite a machine 
It could take you from zero to three._

Good, but I think its concepts of humour and scanning still need a little work! (Is there a dialect in which engine rhymes with machine?!)

But seriously it is quite scary "chatting" to it.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

I found a flaw...
Question: *What is a N205 valve?*

AI: "_The N205 valve is a type of valve that is used in some diesel engines. It is a variable geometry turbocharger (VGT) actuator valve that is used to control the flow of exhaust gases to the turbine in a turbocharger. The N205 valve is typically mounted on the exhaust side of the turbocharger and is connected to the engine's exhaust manifold.

The N205 valve is controlled by the engine control module (ECM), which uses input from various sensors to determine the optimal position of the valve for a given operating condition. By adjusting the position of the N205 valve, the ECM can control the flow of exhaust gases to the turbine, which in turn affects the speed of the turbocharger's rotor. This allows the ECM to adjust the amount of boost pressure that is produced by the turbocharger, which can help improve engine performance and efficiency.

If the N205 valve is not functioning properly, it can affect the performance of the engine and potentially cause other issues. If you are experiencing problems with your N205 valve, it is important to have it diagnosed and repaired by a qualified mechanic as soon as possible to avoid further damage to the engine_".

My response: *Sorry, You are incorrect. A N205 valve is a variable valve timing (VVT) valve not a VGT valve*.

AI: _Thank you for bringing this to my attention. You are correct that the N205 valve is a variable valve timing (VVT) valve, not a variable geometry turbocharger (VGT) actuator valve. My mistake. 

The N205 valve is a type of valve that is used in some diesel engines to control the timing of the intake and exhaust camshafts. It is typically mounted on the engine's camshaft and is controlled by the engine control module (ECM), which uses input from various sensors to determine the optimal timing of the camshafts for a given operating condition.

By adjusting the timing of the camshafts, the ECM can control the timing of the intake and exhaust valves, which can affect the performance and efficiency of the engine. If the N205 valve is not functioning properly, it can affect the performance of the engine and potentially cause other issues. If you are experiencing problems with your N205 valve, it is important to have it diagnosed and repaired by a qualified mechanic as soon as possible to avoid further damage to the engine.

I apologize for the error in my previous response. Thank you for bringing this to my attention and for your understanding"._

No problem. Now open the door HAL... HAL?


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

I asked for a poem on modern warfare;

Modern warfare, a deadly game
Where technology and tactics reign
Gone are the days of hand-to-hand
Now drones and missiles rule the land

Gone are the days of standing lines
Now soldiers hide and snipers shine
Invisible threats lurk all around
Silent and deadly, they bring death to the ground

The weapons of war are more precise
But the cost of life is still high
Families torn apart, lives ruined
All in the name of victory, power, and pride

But in the end, what have we won?
A world filled with destruction and a race undone
Modern warfare, a deadly game
Where technology and tactics reign


----------

